# good boa boots



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My suggestion is to go to the store and start trying on boots until you find the one that fits your foot the best. If money is no object, then just try every boot they have and go with the one that you like taht fits your foot. That is the best and probably only suggestion you will get from just about anyone here.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

im totally diggin' my Ride Insano's - pretty stiff at first but they def. get loose after a solid week of riding
if im hitting the park i pop the boa for some extra flex and if im bombing the groomers I just give 'em a few good cranks and take off.
totally worth the dough


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Love my ThirtyTwo Focus Boa. Little on the stiffer side as well


----------



## blue_noise (Feb 10, 2012)

thx for the reply i saw some 2011 dc judge and i cant seems to find a store where i can try them on. btw i live in vancouver bc.i also definately down with van cirro.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm disappointed in mine and my kids K2 Rykers. The BOA is continually loosening. I talked with a K2 rep and this is normal WHaaaaat really, my gear guy says he's been getting complaints on this too.
Very comfy, always need tightening...


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been riding the K2 Ryker boots and they are pretty solid. A little more on the stiffer side, but very responsive. It has the boa system, but also you can adjust the boot insert, so when your on the chairlift you can just make them comfortable when you not riding and nice and tight when you are.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Checkout the K2 Maysis & DC Judge.


----------



## tatoslap (Mar 15, 2012)

*Tough to get in*

I just got the Rykers (K2) but god almighty they are so difficult to put on and take off. Also the Conda speed lace when loosened really doesn;t make much of a difference. But the main bug is really difficult to put on :thumbsdown:


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

You should check out Celsius boots. Their double boa system is awesome. I have their Cirrus model and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Love my DC Judge boots. Worth trying if you can find them


----------



## blue_noise (Feb 10, 2012)

got my 2012 dc boa boots yesterday at the dc outlet in tuallip washington outlet mall for 50 dollar. can u believe it. sweetest deal ever. they were on sale for 99 dollar but they took another 50% off end of season. and i have to say after riding for 8 hr today. they are really worth it. stiff enough for response and comfortable enough all day. boa are easily adjustable. it stays tight for the entire time.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

First you gotta try on a bunch of different brands, I found that the fit of boots is pretty close across different models within the same brand. Not exact but close.

Use this link for some pretty good reviews on all kinds of equipment.
Snowboard Gear Reviews By The Good Ride

I ended up with the K2 Maysis, it has a BOA for the outer shell and one for the inside that really keeps your foot pushed into the heel cup. Would of loved to get the K2 Thraxis triple BOA but I just could not justify $400 for boots.

Also keep your expectations reasonable, your gonna be hard pressed to find a boot that feels like an athletic shoe unless you go for a super soft park boot.


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

blue_noise said:


> i am considering buying a pair of boa boots to replace my current van bfb. i am looking for really comfortable pair of boots with realiable lacing. money is not an issue. any suggestions?


I just discovered Northwave boots, and they have a similar system to BOA, which I think is far superior...

Try taking a peek at the Northwave Caliber - They fit as true and comfortable as Salomon boots, and that T-Track ratchet uses parachute cabling - it will never snap. That strap you see around the ankle at the mid part of the boot is also a built in heel lock that will keep away any lift. Tightens as you pull the ratchet. Looks like this:


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

blue_noise said:


> thx for the reply i saw some 2011 dc judge and i cant seems to find a store where i can try them on. btw i live in vancouver bc.i also definately down with van cirro.


Dude.. If you live in Vancouver, go to West Coast Sports and try on those Northwave Calibers before you decide on anything. Trust me, you won't be disappointed!


----------

